# Discharge Summary and a Progress Note



## deyoung (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi,

Is it required that a progress note be done in addition to a discharge summary on the same day or is just a discharge summary sufficient? I think just a discharge summary, but one of our physicians thinks both are needed and wanted me to check. 

Thanks for your help!
Donna


----------



## sgann (Jul 18, 2008)

*Progress Note and Discharge Summary*

No the Discharge summary is enough.  That documentation is what is dictated and is a part of the medical record.  There is no need to document on the progress not unless the provider just wants to note the date and then see discharge summary and signature.


----------

